# Amboyna Burl Emperor Fountain Pen



## wizard (Jun 22, 2011)

Made it this A.M. It's Amboyna Burl from Bad Dog Burls on an 22k/Rhodium Emperor Fountain Pen. Hope you like it as much as the fun I had making it.
Comments welcome but most of all thanks for just looking. Doc


----------



## Parson (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful work! I just sold one like this for $199 here in Houston, btw...


----------



## arw01 (Jun 22, 2011)

ooh aaah  I have one of those kits coming from Smitty..  that might be the ticket!  Glad you told me in another thread that Bad Dog is in the States and not Au like I thought!


----------



## HSTurning (Jun 22, 2011)

Bad Dog is a great source.  
We have a local chapter meeting about once a year at his place.  Can get expensive


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Jun 22, 2011)

Doc.  As usual...a fine looking pen!


----------



## renowb (Jun 22, 2011)

Really nice Doc! My favorite burl! It's a beauty!


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 22, 2011)

Very pretty!  You did a very good job like always.  I Really like that wood like most everyone else.


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful pen, Beautiful wood, beautiful work.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful pen again. All of your pens are great looking and the blanks you choose show that you get what you pay for.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 23, 2011)

That's sweet Doc, this kit and amboyna burl is my best seller. I just love this combination. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## PenPal (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Doc,

A few years ago I bought a lot of sticks up to over a yard long cut and fully dry 1 1/2 inch to 2 plus inches square from a guy in Qld who had a team cut in the rain forest for around a year. He ended up with a shipping container of cut and dried Amboyna Golden variety. This was on Vanuatu Island not too far from Qld Australia. How I ended up with them was the guy in good faith sent a large amount to Canada where that guy welched on the deal saying not good enough send more and never paid. I put most of mine up on my Aussie forum gone in a few days at the cost it was for me, pure burl.

So at this time I researched the timber, locations and all it is all over beautiful and the colours wild and varied. I love it. The Golden is more torturous, wild not as flamboyant.

Your pen comes into being courtesy of Keith (top top grade timber mate) a.m as usual Doc you took this raw product and gave it life (bit like birth) fun creating, nurturing, delivery, expectation a heck of a task that needs care and sustenance).

This dressed to impress as the Emporer fully dressed mind blowing clean cut, spit polished, indeed real credit to you both creators.

I am having fun right now and the next while as our daughter creating that special pen rest for you Cherie returns end of July and will post on from there. Quite a project with breakthrough design.

My friend love that pen as all you make get the treatment they deserve.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 23, 2011)

That is truly stunning.


----------



## wizard (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks all for the kind comments and encouragement! Regards, Doc


----------



## wizard (Jun 23, 2011)

pwhay said:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> A few years ago I bought a lot of sticks up to over a yard long cut and fully dry 1 1/2 inch to 2 plus inches square from a guy in Qld who had a team cut in the rain forest for around a year. He ended up with a shipping container of cut and dried* Amboyna Golden variety*. This was on Vanuatu Island not too far from Qld Australia. How I ended up with them was the guy in good faith sent a large amount to Canada where that guy welched on the deal saying not good enough send more and never paid. I put most of mine up on my Aussie forum gone in a few days at the cost it was for me, pure burl.
> 
> ...



Peter,
Thank you for for your very thoughtful and informative comments that are your trademark!  Peter, Amboyna Burl is one of my favorite woods and I marvel at it unique patterns and varying hues. It's the primary wood that I use to make most of my wooden pens followed by Honduran Rosewood Burl. I have tried to obtain as many different appearing specimens of Amboyna Burl for my pens. I wanted to ask what the Amboyna Golden Variety is that you mentioned. I have made a pen in the past from an Amboyna that seems more torturous with tightly packed eyes. It seemed different from any other Amboyna that I have ever seen or turned. Can you tell from the attached picture if this is what Golden Amboyna looks like? Doc


----------



## PenPal (Jun 23, 2011)

Evening Doc,

No  your second pen is not Golden Amboyna. this pen made before I used CA and a humble Slimline and my stash at this time will show the colour. This timber is now several years cut and like its red cousin fades with age before turning. However I will enclose a blank I have left from my stash after the end of July for you to evaluate. I will also cut and send a blank from a slab not burled to give you an idea how the grain can be swirled and twisted. An apt description given by an expert was the burl with a swirl.

Over, beside Australia and above Australia it is called Narra in the Burl form Amboyna and I will try to get a blank of New Guinea Rosewood part of the same family that finishes toward bright yellow with brilliant grain. In Asian countries the Narra was grown as a sort of hedge to define boundaries.

My first swap on another forum was with David now Timberbits his swap to me was New Guinea Rosewood and when I use the camera next I will send a pic of his beaut pen made in the first few months of Pen Turning for him. Just found a pic of Davids Pen the colour is out it is very bright and yellowish.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 23, 2011)

That's a very beautiful pen.  Great picture as well.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 23, 2011)

Doc, your emperor makes me want to throw away most of my pens, I've done quite a few Emperors and jR Emperors, but None can even come close to your Amboyna Emperor. Think I better go back turning white pine slimlines for a while. Your pen is gorgeous


----------

